
Koding goes open source - batuhanicoz
https://github.com/koding/koding
======
sytse
At GitLab we're very excited about this. We think it is great to quickly get
started on a new project without installing the dependencies locally.

Docker containers helped a bit but still need local compute power (draining
the battery, making your laptop hot, and spinning the CPU fan). Worse,
sometimes you can't run the same things as you run in production
(Elasticsearch cluster, etc.) because you don't have enough memory.

We think Koding is a great way to get the compute power of the cloud while
still being able to use your local editor (Vim, Emacs, Sublime, Textmate) with
their kd client. We're working on the integration in
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/4769](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests/4769)

Please let us know what you think, will this enable more 'drive-by-commits'?

